# Android Tablet Install



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if it's possible to Install an android tablet in place of the radio. The process I can think of thus far is such:

1)Pull out existing radio
2)Purchase 7" android tablet
3)Place tablet behind Hazard/Climate Control Bezel. (It's an exact fit at 7")
4)Dremel out pieces that would keep the tablet from sitting correctly. As well as dremel out pieces for power button and charger cable.
5)Attach metal brackets on the left and right sides of the bezel to keep the tablet in place.
6)***HERE'S WHERE I'M STUCK*** I need to have a power source to keep the tablet charging while the car is running. I don't want to rip out the existing cigarrette lighter and use that because I need the socket to charge my phone while driving. How would I get a second socket in the car, by either splicing the wires or whatnot? 
7)**ALSO STUCK HERE** How would I get audio from the tablet into my speakers? I have an amp, but I'm rather iffy about the wiring and such.


Please don't tell me that it's a stupid idea, I'm basically doing this to have a radio in the car for 60 bucks. And then I'm throwing the radio in the 200sx into my 63 Chevy Nova. It needs a better radio for cruising.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

Also, I have another question if anybody could tackle this.

1)Would a 1999 Nissan sentra grill fit on a 1995 nissan 200sx? I understand they are the same body types and whatnot. But I'm wondering would it be an easy switch out or would there be some customization needed?


----------



## Konfewzin (Jan 3, 2013)

A 7 inch android tablet isn't actual 7 inches, the screen size is 7 inches, the tablet size is closer to 9 inches. You can just wire up a usb port to a 12v power source without having to add another cigarette plug which would probably look cleaner. For audio get a headphone to rca adapter and just plug that into the input on your amp, but you can also get an equalizer like this

Amazon.com: Clarion EQS746 1/2 DIN Graphic Equalizer with Built-in Crossover: Car Electronics

if you want some better controls. You would probably be better off getting a head unit with a 7 inch display and an android hdmi stick, or just a 7 inch monitor and an android stick.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Except that the screen size of 7 inches is the diagonal measurement.
Nonetheless, a 7" tablet stuck in the space of a doubleDIN won't fit horizontally.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

The total dimensions of the tablet are 0.50 (Depth) x 7.50 (Length) x 4.40 (Width) inches.

I was going to pull out the radio entirely, the bin and dremel out the drink holder. This would leave enough space for the android to sit in. I wouldn't use the original posts to keep the tablet in. But instead attach brackets to the rear of the bezel to keep it in.

Amazon.com: Coby Kyros 7-Inch Android 4.0 4 GB Internet Tablet 16:9 Resistive Touchscreen, Black MID7034-4: Computers & Accessories

Here's the tablet I am envisioning using, I'll spend the extra money if the tablet fits and has the features I'm lookin for.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Personally, I'd be worried about someone breaking in and stealing it, but assuming you've already considered that...

+1 on the headphone-to-RCA adaptor to plug it into the amp.

USB is a 5-volt connection, not a 12-volt connection, so you would need to step-down the voltage (probably using a potentiometer) to get it down to 5V so you can charge your tablet's lithion-ion battery, which charges as high as 4.1V and drains to ~3.6V. If you look at your tablet's charger, it also outputs 5V. If you don't know how to wire a potentiometer, look that one up, or google yourself an electrical engineering lesson in voltage dividers. 

As far as where to pull the power from, I would splice into the cigarette lighter wires. I've considered doing that myself. It all stays behind-the-scenes.


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

I never take this car out into bad neighborhoods, or leave it parked for more than an hour. Plus I keep it garaged at night, I tend to think about things like that.

I figured I would just splice into the existing wires to the current cigarette lighter and wire up a second just for the charger. That would step down the voltage itself, correct?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Stolz said:


> I figured I would just splice into the existing wires to the current cigarette lighter and wire up a second just for the charger. That would step down the voltage itself, correct?


Why would it step down the voltage?


----------



## Stolz (Oct 19, 2012)

jdg said:


> Why would it step down the voltage?


When you hook up the mobile charger to the cigarette lighter, the tablet or phone or whatever device doesn't overload. So somehow, I don't know how, It steps the voltage down? I just figured I wouldn't have to do much other than wire it up.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, I thought that YOU thought that the mere fact of hooking up two different things to the same output would magically cuts said "things" output voltage in half. Disregard...


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Stolz said:


> I never take this car out into bad neighborhoods, or leave it parked for more than an hour. Plus I keep it garaged at night, I tend to think about things like that.
> 
> I figured I would just splice into the existing wires to the current cigarette lighter and wire up a second just for the charger. That would step down the voltage itself, correct?


you are correct. even cheap mobile chargers have a voltage regulator that will take voltage above 5V and step it down to 5V. I've charged my phone with a 9V battery by connecting it to my mobile charger with alligator clips. i checked the output voltage too, and it was 5V. That should work fine.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheap mobile charges...the ones with only a 7805 type regulator in it... No zener's, no polarity protection, not even a back EMF diode across the 7805 input and output, nor input or output filtering capacitors.
Those will work...if you've got a good battery, the engine isn't running, the stereo with the 10" subs isn't operating, and so on.
Not saying that some of them won't last and possibly even last a long time and might not even hurt the device you are powering with them.
Then again, not saying what I just said either.


----------

